

The X-Y Problem - rams
http://wooledge.org/mywiki/XyProblem

======
Goladus
Asking "What are you REALLY trying to do?" is generally not a good first
response to a user problem, even if it does turn out to be an X-Y problem.

Asking the right question is often difficult, and it doesn't help anyone to
become exasperated.

